# any ideas?



## katiegirl (Apr 16, 2008)

I bought this fish several months ago from a "mixed" African cichlid tank.

Anybody know what it is?? I am by no means a cichlid expert, so I have no clue!!

Somebody suggested an M. callainos, and I looked up some pictures of that species, which seemed to look quite a bit like my little guy.

Here are some photos. His forehead has only recently (in the last few days) swollen; I'm trying to figure out on another discussion string whether or not it's something to be concerned about. But the forehead used to look more "streamlined." He does have some VERY slight barring on his body which can be seen only in certain light. You can tell a little better from the first picture.

Here's what his forehead normally looks like:









But here is a better picture of him (only with a swollen forehead )









Also...anybody know if it's male or female??

Thanks!!
Kate


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

M. callainos, or at least mostly. The markings are a little dark, could be poor breeding.

The forehead? very abnormal to swell like that in a few days. Health problem? Bruise? hopefully it will go away soon.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't think he's pure M. callainos, but not far off from that.

Is he darker in person than he looks in the picture?

Am I seeing barring across the face and "forehead" - right between the eyes in the first pic?

How large is this fish? How long have you had him?

Kim


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 16, 2008)

He's definitely not darker in person than in the picture. He's probably a bit lighter, sometimes he almost looks silvery/white-blue, depending on the light.

There's not much barring, if any, between his eyes, as far as I can tell. The barring on his body can't be seen in normal daylight. I've only really noticed it in pictures, and sometimes during the day when the tank light is off - in natural light.

I'm going to say his body is about 2 inches long. I've had him for 4 months.

Is there a way to tell if it's male or female?? I'm kind of hoping it's a male, since I've gotten so used to calling it "him." 

Thanks for your help!!

Kate


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 16, 2008)

He's definitely not darker in person than in the picture. He's probably a bit lighter, sometimes he almost looks silvery/white-blue, depending on the light.

There's not much barring, if any, between his eyes, as far as I can tell. The barring on his body can't be seen in normal daylight. I've only really noticed it in pictures, and sometimes during the day when the tank light is off - in natural light.

I'm going to say his body is about 2 inches long. I've had him for 4 months.

Is there a way to tell if it's male or female?? I'm kind of hoping it's a male, since I've gotten so used to calling it "him." 

Thanks for your help!!

Kate


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

No, no way to sex him without venting him...

Kim


----------

